# I am lost 06 650 H1 I need to replace all the CV Joint Boots please help. Part Help



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, Ok on my 06 650 H1 the Boots are all dry rotting where the clamp goes, Id like to replace it so if you could please help with parts selection and where to get, I have searched the boards but end up confused.

Thanks alot

P.S I think these are the artic cat numbers but they are $60.00 Each, I need to do all 8, Are they all the same on all the axles?
0436-276 oem
1436-207 Replacement number


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You should most likely be able to go by one of the local ATV repair shops (*not the dealer*) and they can sell you boot kits there that contain a new boot with grease and bands... just depends on your location as to how much it'd cost, but around here a boot kit goes for around $25 per cv joint. As far as which ones to replace....if it looks like its gonna come apart, might as well go ahead and change it out while you've got everything apart the first time.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

you might try www.countrycat.net if theres something for my cat I need to order online that's usually where I get it! They're good people


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah $ 48 dollars each boot from cat thats alot. Anyone ever try these http://www.epiperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=ACCVBTKTS

Will I need a the tool?

Will I lose gear oil by doing this?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

go to napa or orileys or autozone, get boots for a GEO Metro. They are the exact same size and WAAAAYYYY cheaper.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Do I have to drain the gear oil? I just changed it with Amsoil.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no if you just jack it up on one side, the oil will run over to the other side, then you can pull the axle without draining the oil.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

So I ordered Four Sets of these EPI Standard Boots, I hope they hold up Ill be replacing all of them.


http://www.epiperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=acboot


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats a wierd looking boot... lol


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Does it look diffrent?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea... looks like the volvo boots a buddy of mine bought. the Geo boots look exactly the same as stock boots


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Got The EPI Boots on all four corners and I must say they seem like a good Product Ill see how they hold up.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> go to napa or orileys or autozone, get boots for a GEO Metro. They are the exact same size and WAAAAYYYY cheaper.


agreed^ you beat me to it...


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

These werent bad $31.00 For a Package of Two.


----------

